# Advice Needed Please



## Mr Whimpy (Jan 14, 2012)

Here we go again :wallbash:

i have been thinking of buying a cheaper watch as some may have read over on elec/auto watches but have found myself edging back to a few lovely classics that i have spotted on here and done a load of viewing via the net.

i have spotted 4 brands that i would like opinions on please if at all possible, these are as follows

Fortis, Oriosa, Strela, Maktanm or Maktime

Now all the ones i like the look of are chrono's and a few came up as triple date and a russian moon jobo

money wise i seem to be finding them in and around the 200-400 bracket depending on condition and movements

what can you guys/gals tell me and what advice can you please give as i would really like to own one and think they fit exactly what im looking for in a classic watch..

cheers


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I have a ÐœÐ°ÐºÑ‚Ð°Ð¹Ð¼. Not a bad watch at all. Mine keeps excellent time and was quite cheap.

Here are a few pictures of mine.





































A few of the straps and bracelet I've had it on. 

Later,

William


----------



## Mr Whimpy (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow thats very nice indeed :icon16:

and im liking the different straps on it, when you say cheap what sort of money buys one if you know that is ?

cheers


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I purchased mine second-hand from forum member James. I don't recall exactly what the price was, but it was a fair bit less than the Ebay prices of $185 - $220 for a new one. Even those prices, for a new chrono of that quality, were a bargain.

Later,

William


----------



## Mr Whimpy (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for the info on what you paid and sounds like a great deal, I'm checking them out at the moment and have seen a few I like the look of.

Can you or anyone tell me if there is a import tax on watches purchased from the states as if I do go down the route of a U.S purchase I do t fancy being stung with an extra Â£100 import duty bill ?

Cheers

Joe


----------



## Mr Whimpy (Jan 14, 2012)

Just been thinking maybe i should have put this thread up in the russian and chinese section :bangin:


----------



## Abbadon (Aug 30, 2011)

That looks almost identical to a Poljot I had for a number of years - unfortunately it gradually developed a number of faults which eventually killed it off - and I couldnt find anyone at the time who would do anything with it without charging more than 50% of its original purchase value!

Not sure I have a picture anywhere!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Also consider the Okeah?

I wish I'd never let mine go....


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Abbadon said:


> That looks almost identical to a Poljot I had for a number of years - unfortunately it gradually developed a number of faults which eventually killed it off - and I couldnt find anyone at the time who would do anything with it without charging more than 50% of its original purchase value!
> 
> Not sure I have a picture anywhere!


After ÐŸÐ¸Ð»Ð¾Ñ‚/Poljot was sold off, ÐœÐ°ÐºÑ‚Ð°Ð¹Ð¼/Maktime was formed. It is basically the same watch, just a different name on the dial. 

Later,

William


----------

